# diyhomeaudio



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

DIYHA - Do It Yourself Home Audio

There is a link to it above in this forum too. 

I was having a hard time signing up, Ant got the image verification system worked out and gave me mod stat, I went in and cleaned up all the spam..... 

Go use it! It could be fun!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I'm in .....but I want mod status too!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Allegedly I was a mod there from the get-go, on the server change things are different....... let it ride for a bit, if it's needed then we can add more... it ain't peach and cake man. In fact I believe anyone can hit the ninja den right now....... I say let it flow unmoderated and I'll clean up spam......... It's not like I'm going into a forum with a handful of users and swinging the ban hammer, let it ride, it could be cool.

*I would really like to keep a DIY approach to it.*

So no what walmart surround system is the best, etc, you have the DIY in you, you help keep it that way.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, you're probably right. I'll post some stuff over there later. I need to start making cuts on the number of forums I visit. My **** is getting ridiculous.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I keep mine fairly tame but I would love to see that take off, it could be fun if done right.

I'm old-skool, I don't even believe in multichannel to be honest, I build them for work but at home I do 2.0 or 2.1 at the most.

If the forum grows I'm sure we can change things.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Been there . . . awesome SPAM magnet


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

I signed up, count me in.


----------



## davew18 (Oct 5, 2008)

i was very interested in that site but it seams so... lifeless. i do need a good home audio forum though, be nice if it actually got on its feet.


----------



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just signed up. 

Can't wait to pick some people brains


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

I am still having issues posting picks.....


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

I both signed in with my DIYMA info and posted pics in my first post 

That was a couple weeks ago but it's weird that people are still having issues...


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

ItalynStylion, would you terribly mind adding a tutorial on your surround speaker system you built for your buddy in the DIYHA forum? I know you included a thread with pics, but something with design plans might be ideal for anyone who wished to start out without having to worry about crossovers, or even extra drivers.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Tried to register but its kickin my ass. It says both my names are taken. I want to post pics of my dirt cheap Polks.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Those are so cool... how dirt cheap?


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Craigslist trade for a pos panasonic hu from a few yrs ago. Basically $100.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

nice, those are cool speakers, legendary tweets, dual M/B and a passive.


----------

